# SMPS Burns!!!!



## dhaneshka (Jun 11, 2011)

Hi,
   I bought a PC two weeks back. 
Intel i3
Asus motherboard p7h55-m
SMPS -Zebronics 450w
ASUS 20" HD+

I was using a V-guard UPS which was having some sort of problem as there was some compatibility problem with the inverter installed in my house.The UPS restarted when the power supply resumed in the mains.  somehow I managed to turn off the pc soon after the power goes.
I used the same UPS with the new PC and 2 days after buying the PC there was a power failure and before I could turn Off the PC the power resumed and UPS got restarted.I could see some flash at the back of the CPU and the smps was burnt.
I replaced the smps and after one day the bios crashed and the I could'nt start the pc or enter bios.Then I replaced the Motherboard also.
Toady there was apower failure and all of a sudden there was a lot of noise from the UPS and CPU got turned off. When I restarted the UPS I could again see the flashes and the smps got burnt again 
When I called the dealer he told me to check the power supply and inverter in my house before he can replace the SMPS. 
Now I am using My old P4 System with Zebronics SMPS itself and it's working Fine,other than the Problem with the UPS.It's 6 years Old 

What should I do..Please Help.


----------



## doomgiver (Jun 11, 2011)

carefully take out the smps and throw it down from the highest building you can find
then take a cricket bat and smash it until its totally broken into pieces

then get a good smps like fsp saga II 350W

if you had got a good smps in the first place, you would have saved a lot of money

mods please sticky this in the "SEE, I TOLD YOU SO" section


----------



## R2K (Jun 11, 2011)

Its clear that UPS is f**ked up...get rid of it....Or else you would have to get a replacement SMPS on every power failure and thats gonna piss off your PC dealer soon


----------



## sinoop_joy (Jun 11, 2011)

^ +1.
V-Guard UPS sucks. I had used them a long time ago and i had 2 get 3 replacements + repairs b4 I finally switched to APC.
DUMP ur V-Guard UPS.


----------



## Skud (Jun 11, 2011)

@ doomgiver: the SMPS is working properly with another p4 system. Apparently the 6-year old UPS has given up.
@OP: get it replaced as early as possible. Get a APC 600VA. If its not available then a Microtek will do fine.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jun 11, 2011)

Skud said:


> @ doomgiver: the SMPS is working properly with another p4 system.


Power requirements and performance cannot be compared with an i3. Move on, get a decent power supply at the same time.


----------



## Skud (Jun 11, 2011)

But is not i3 more power efficient than P4?


----------



## dhaneshka (Jun 11, 2011)

The UPS is Not that old..It's only 6 months old...  Anyway I will have to try something else that works with my inverter.. 
Please suggest me some good smps  
The 6 year old one is also having zebronics SMPS and is still working perfectly..


----------



## Skud (Jun 11, 2011)

Oops sorry. I goof up UPS with the P4 system. Please tell your budget for the SMPS. But if the problem lies elsewhere your newer SMPS can also go kaput. So first check if everything else is alright.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jun 12, 2011)

Skud said:


> But is not i3 more power efficient than P4?


Efficiency of a processor is irrelevant with clean power flow. processor isn't the only component taking power. 

Said it before, will say it again. More advanced anything goes, more sensitive it becomes towards bad power supply. Efficiency got nothing to do with clean power supply. Rest of the explanation is on that psu guide. There's no point for me to repeat what's already been pointed out. 

Just take this opportunity to do justice to your system and upgrade to a decent power supply.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 12, 2011)

A P4 uses 1.2 V @ standby whereas i3 uses 0.95V @ standby.
Checked these using GPUZ

I'v used CPUZ not GPUZ


----------



## asingh (Jun 12, 2011)

anupam_pb said:


> A P4 uses 1.2 V @ standby whereas i3 uses 0.95V @ standby.
> Checked these using GPUZ
> 
> I'v used CPUZ not GPUZ




So...what you trying to say by this.


----------



## saswat23 (Jun 12, 2011)

anupam_pb said:


> A P4 uses 1.2 V @ standby whereas i3 uses 0.95V @ standby.
> Checked these using GPUZ
> 
> I'v used CPUZ not GPUZ



Same here. I dont get you.
BTW are you sure that you are running your i3 rig with 5670, all on a 160W PSU..


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 12, 2011)

saswat23 said:
			
		

> BTW are you sure that you are running your i3 rig with 5670, all on a 160W PSU..


 Even last week a couple of guys posted in various threads they used a system all on a PSU of kust 160w(seems like a joke to me  )



			
				 anupam_pb said:
			
		

> A P4 uses 1.2 V @ standby whereas i3 uses 0.95V @ standby.


 Well its normal, i3 are supposed to be more efficient than a x86


----------



## saswat23 (Jun 12, 2011)

Thanks, but any links..


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 12, 2011)

Here you go Saswat-

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/graphic-c...ted-general-queries-here-456.html#post1413348


----------



## 1993gregory (Jun 16, 2011)

change ur UPS to APC as well as change ur PSU to FSP SAGA 500W


----------

